# "Riding" Levels in Qlab



## anshu (May 6, 2011)

Hi,
I have a question about Qlab. My spaces just went to new iMac systems with Motu output boxes which are great. I am wondering about a way to ride the levels for preshow music? My sound mixes are getting fairly complex and I usually now have a few inputs skipping the board and going straight to the amps, and am being forced to relocate the the actual sound board in a non convenient place. Is there any way within the actual software to bump up or take down a "master level" to compensate for bodies in the room? Keep in mind these shows are run by one person....

Thanks!
Anshu


----------



## cpf (May 6, 2011)

Try looking in the Preferences pane under Audio, I vaguely remember seeing some "volume" sliders in there. Not that convenient though.


----------



## deadlygopher (May 6, 2011)

You could make a group that fires all children simultaneously that contains short fade cues that raise the volume for every cue, and a matching group that lowers the volume.

By repeatedly calling those cues, you could have a rudimentary mixing system, but I'd strongly suggest keeping at least some sort of control over your sound with the operator.

I had a machine die during a show, and it started making a very nasty stuttering noise out all the outputs. Having at least a mute switch handy was rather convenient.


----------



## chausman (May 6, 2011)

What about using the volume up/down buttons on the keyboard itself? From System Preferences, you can turn off the volume change noise.


----------



## DuckJordan (May 6, 2011)

chausman said:


> What about using the volume up/down buttons on the keyboard itself? From System Preferences, you can turn off the volume change noise.


 While that may work on things like Itunes i believe Qlab bypasses the volume control on the operating system.


----------



## chausman (May 6, 2011)

DuckJordan said:


> While that may work on things like Itunes i believe Qlab bypasses the volume control on the operating system.


 
That is annoying. 

EDIT: I just checked, and at least with the version I have, the volume controls on the OS do work.


----------



## ScottT (May 7, 2011)

chausman said:


> I just checked, and at least with the version I have, the volume controls on the OS do work.


 
It depends on how your outputs are set up. If you're outputting through a Firewire/USB interface, it will not change. If you are outputting through the headphone out, then it will.


----------



## anshu (May 10, 2011)

Indeed the volume buttons dont work. But I wonder if you could make a series of "triggered" shortcuts that would fade up and down a relative level on the "preshow" group. Seems like a lot of work though......


----------



## ScottT (May 10, 2011)

anshu said:


> Indeed the volume buttons dont work. But I wonder if you could make a series of "triggered" shortcuts that would fade up and down a relative level on the "preshow" group. Seems like a lot of work though......


 
You might try looking at this Add/Subtract Levels Script or this Set Master Level Script. Both scripts allow you to change the volume. A word of warning though: One changes the *master volume*. This will change *all* of your levels.


----------



## themuzicman (May 13, 2011)

If you're on QLab 2, why not hop into the preferences tab and just build some fade automation in? It may take some time, but its fairly simple.


----------



## Fatcatpro (May 13, 2011)

One thing that i do in qlab when I'm doing on the fly stuff is I will put everything, all my cues in a single folder then outside that folder put a fade that fades all the way out. I use this as a fail safe if I need to stop music so I don't use esc and get the horrible chop.

You might be able to do this with a series of fades, have one for every few decibels. However I dont know for sure wether this will fade the group as a master or set every track in the folder to the level of the fade. (i.e. if you have 2 tracks mixed one at -5db and one at -10db and your fade at 0db if it will take both tracks to 0db, because then the mixing element is gone)
might want to try messing around with it.
Addison


----------



## NicktheEvil (May 26, 2011)

In either version of Qlab there is a master fader for the over all output. 

Go to your sound patch and click edit device on the device that you're using as your output. In there you'll find a master fader. Bump it up or down as needed... it works differently depending on the version though. 

In Qlab 1 if you set it down to -10 dB (just as an example) each individual cues master will still say 0.0 but it will be - 10 dB... if that makes sense. 

In Qlab 2 if you set the master to - 10 dB (again, example) every individual sound cue master is set to -10 dB.


----------

